# Nồi cơm điện cao tần có gì khác so với nồi cơm điện thông thường ?



## thuypham (17/8/18)

*Nồi cơm điện cao tần có nhiều khác biệt so với nồi cơm điện tử, dưới đây là những điểm nổi bật nhất :*

*1. Thế nào là nồi cơm điện cao tần?*
Nồi cơm điện cao tần còn được gọi là nồi cơm điện từ với cơ chế hoạt động là sử dụng công nghệ cảm ứng từ làm nóng nồi trực tiếp thay vì dùng mâm nhiệt để nấu cơm, do vậy mà cơm được nấu ngon hơn và bảo toàn dưỡng chất trong gạo.

Nồi cơm điện cao tần khác với nồi cơm điện thông thường qua kí hiệu với chữ IH trên thân là viết tắt cho cụm từ Induction Heating nghĩa là công nghệ đốt nóng trong, ngoài ra các loại nồi cơm điện cao tần cũng không có khác biệt nhiều về thiết kế bên ngoài so với các loại nồi cơm điện khác.

_

_
_Nồi cơm điện cao tần cho những bữa cơm thơm ngon hơn_​
Tại Việt Nam hiện nay, nồi cơm điện cao tần có hàng nội địa Nhật (bảng điều khiển tiếng Nhật – dùng điện 110 V cần dùng biến áp để chuyển điện) và hàng Nhật xuất khẩu (với bảng điều khiển kèm tiếng Anh – và điện 220 V. riêng nồi này dùng được ở Việt Nam).

*Ưu điểm của nồi cơm điện cao tần*

*– Thiết kế hiện đại*

Nồi cơm điện cao tần không thể hiện nhiều sự khác biệt qua thiết kế bên ngoài so với nồi cơm điện tử, vẫn là vỏ nồi dày dặn giữ nhiệt tốt với đường nét tinh xảo, gọn gàng, màu sắc hài hòa sang trọng cho mọi không gian nhà bếp. Hầu hết nồi cơm điện cao tần có màn hình LCD lớn hiển thị đồng hồ, các chế độ nấu..

_

_
_Nồi cơm điện cao tần thiết kế đẹp mắt, sang trọng_​ 
*– Chất liệu tốt*

Lòng nồi cơm điện cao tần cũng được đánh giá có chất lượng cao hơn so với nồi cơm điện tử do cách thức nấu nướng khác biệt, chất liệu nồi cách nhiệt, cách điện, chịu lực và chống trầy xước tốt hơn do nồi cao tần sử dụng công suất cao hơn so với nồi cơm điện tử nên càng yêu cầu chất lượng lòng nồi tốt để bảo đảm về độ bền và an toàn cho sức khỏe người dùng.

_

_
_Nồi cơm điện cao tần có chất liệu nồi cách nhiệt, chống dính cao cấp với độ bền cao hơn_​ 
*– Đa dạng chức năng nấu*

Đa số nồi cơm điện cao tần đều có chế độ nấu đa dạng,  ngoài khả năng nấu các loại gạo khác nhau như gạo trắng, gạo lức, xôi, nồi còn có thể đa dạng khẩu vị với các chế độ nấu cháo, nấu cơm cứng/mềm, nấu canh.. và hẹn giờ nấu trong 24 giờ.

_

_
_Nồi cơm điện cao tần đa dạng chế độ nấu nướng_​ 
*– Nấu cơm ngon với công nghệ nấu tiên tiến bậc nhất*

Nồi cơm điện cao tần luôn đứng đầu trong khả năng tạo những chén cơm thơm ngon, cho hạt cơm dẻo và chín đều, chín kĩ không bị bể nát, nở bung, giữ trọn hương vị của từng “hạt ngọc trời”. Khác với nồi cơm điện thông thường dùng mâm nhiệt cần phải đảo cơm để chín đều, nồi cơm điện cao tần có thể nấu nửa bát cơm hay cả một nồi cơm đầy mà vẫn giữ nguyên hương vị, nấu chín đều từng hạt cơm. Nồi cơm điện cao tần có thể giữ ấm cơm đến 24 giờ. Đặc biệt, khi hâm nóng, bạn sẽ không cần cho thêm nước mà hạt cơm không bị khô, vẫn dẻo như mới nấu.

Khác với nồi cơm điện thông thường, dù chỉ hâm nửa chén cơm hay cắm điện liên tục 24 giờ, nồi cơm điện cao tần cũng không bị cháy ở đáy .

Trong suốt quá trình nấu, gạo vẫn ở trạng thái ngâm trong nước ấm vừa đủ để hạt gạo nở đều. Và gần cuối quá trình nấu, nước sẽ sôi bùng lên ở nhiệt độ cực cao, làm ráo nước trong 5 phút.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

